

Mistake One - mlchild
http://www.marco.org/2015/05/19/mistake-one

======
mwcampbell
If any moderators are watching this thread, I suggest that the title be
clarified to something like "Mistake One (on the new MacBook)", so people know
at a glance what it's about.

